# NEW MEMBERS - TAKE A MINUTE AND INTRODUCE YOURSELF HERE! > PROFESSIONAL ATHLETE PICTURES > PRO NEWS >  Jay Cutler says he only uses MuscleTech products

## juju

Check out the interview on Fox News.

He says he uses test boosters and creatine to get big! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uzNfeYqlhgU

Hmm...I wonder if he gets a concentrated version of creatine from Muscletech because I don't get the same results he gets.

Or maybe his creatine comes in vials as seen in another video.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Mbuffguy

no he didn't stupid ass he carefully tip toed around talking about steroids on the news

**EDIT**
READ THE BOARD RULES !!!!!!!!!

----------


## Big

> no he didn't stupid ass he carefully tip toed around talking about steroids on the news


http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=312515

----------


## hauss man

how do you think he makes a living? i doubt he is getting endorsed by any pharmas or ugl's at the moment

----------


## Mbuffguy

sorry big

----------


## Manorexic

He probably does pretty good off appearances... prize money... and endorsements

----------


## FallenWyvern

Very eloquent speaker, good spoke person for the sport.

----------


## Ashop

> Check out the interview on Fox News.
> 
> He says he uses test boosters and creatine to get big! 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uzNfeYqlhgU
> 
> Hmm...I wonder if he gets a concentrated version of creatine from Muscletech because I don't get the same results he gets.
> 
> Or maybe his creatine comes in vials as seen in another video.


In all honesty what can he say?

----------


## Amorphic

its not like they can just admit to steroid use .

----------


## kuad

everybodody knows, no one says.............................................. .................................................. .......................

----------


## MuscleSportMag

That's just business. Check out the deleted scenes on the "Bigger, Stronger, Faster" DVD. He admits using the shit.

----------


## T_Own

> how do you think he makes a living? i doubt he is getting endorsed by any pharmas or ugl's at the moment


more like endorsed by muscletech? i thought that would have been pretty clear

----------


## rich1234

Guys a beast

----------


## amcon

> Check out the interview on Fox News.
> 
> He says he uses test boosters and creatine to get big! 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uzNfeYqlhgU
> 
> Hmm...I wonder if he gets a concentrated version of creatine from Muscletech because I don't get the same results he gets.
> 
> Or maybe his creatine comes in vials as seen in another video.


you also dont get the $$$ he get to say he is using them... lol

i use the creakick (sp) i think that is muscle tech and it work just fine

----------


## rich1234

yeah i use creakic
bit overpriced really but a good product

----------


## Dizz28

Although the origional post was almost a year ago...seems people have been keeping this alive intermittently....

That refridgerator shot comes to mind when I heard things like this. But i agree with ****'s post, although 10 months ago, that really what can he say he's on except what he's sponsored by?

It would be like Uriah Faber being sponsored by No Fear energy drinks and him saying he actually drinks Monster...

----------


## amcon

> yeah i use creakic
> bit overpriced really but a good product


what have you noticed from other products like it?

how is your h2o retention on it?

do you notice a strength increase?

----------


## AnabolicBoy1981

that guy interviewing him is such a weak faggly beta male. IM so glad i lift weights.

----------


## xnotoriousx

Man I would like to know how much he gets for saying that though. lol i'd say I eat sh!t on record if the money was right.

----------


## StritationOrBust

I'd actually eat it if the money were right.

----------


## reardbandit

LOL that's pretty funny Stri. I would too. 

In all honesty though, whether or not he juices I don't know for a fact. What I DO know for a fact is that with or without gear, you can't get that big and developed without an intense sense of purpose and a ridiculous amount of hard work.

I'm not a fan of Muscletech products myself, I think they are overpriced, but they are good products.

----------


## nails4me2

> LOL that's pretty funny Stri. I would too. 
> 
> In all honesty though, whether or not he juices I don't know for a fact. What I DO know for a fact is that with or without gear, you can't get that big and developed without an intense sense of purpose and a ridiculous amount of hard work.
> 
> I'm not a fan of Muscletech products myself, I think they are overpriced, but they are good products.


feel the same way about muscletech...very good products but kinda pricy...as far as cutler goes i mean come on..do ya really need to ask a question like that?? like you dont already know the answer..people just get off on hearing someone say something that they already know for some reason..either way even with juicing you stil have to be VERY dedicated and train your ass off to acheive a body like he has..my hat goes off to the man..

----------


## british bulldog 1

he uses sus 250 and deca ........not muscle tech, trust !!

----------


## ygg2254

whatever he does gotta love that dude,hes a beast and seems cool as hell!

----------


## GoloLolo

definitely a good ambassador for the sport.

----------

